# Woman gives birth to baby, but never knew she was pregnant



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Woman gives birth to baby, but never knew she was pregnant

Many new mothers don't know what to expect during pregnancy, but Amanda Brisendine didn't know she was expecting at all. "He was hiding. He was our big surprise," says Amanda.

Amanda was 37 weeks pregnant when she gave birth to a healthy baby boy, Alexander, via c-section on Sunday. She says she had no idea she was pregnant until doctors told her 36 hours before she gave birth.

"I had nothing. No preparation at all. We were talking about names on the operating table."

I was just like, "You're lying, you're kidding" and...she wasn't," says the father Jason Britt.

Amanda isn't completely clueless about childbirth, she has a 14 month old daughter, but she says this pregnancy provided none of the standard symptoms. "I had normal periods, no morning sickness. I was working right up until Thursday."

So obviously the question everyone is asking is how can a woman be 9 months along and not know she's pregnant? Well, doctors here say it's more common than you might think.

Doctors believe Amanda was fooled by pre-existing problems with her ovaries that produce irregular menstrual cycles. She says she never felt the baby kick and had no cravings.

As for the weight gain, "I quit smoking so I thought that's why and my gramma likes to use a lot of butter and sugar in her cooking so I blamed her too," says Amanda

Ironically, Amanda was worried she might not be able to have another baby because of those ovary problems; she's not worried about that anymore.

He is so perfect. We are so lucky.

KING-TV, Seattle/Tacoma, Washington
Last updated: 11/1/2006 10:48:12 AM


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I heard she though she was having a big queef and then little Johny popped out


----------

